# Do I need to claim...



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

...candy bars that I received as a tip on my taxes? There were 3 of them. They were king size. Luckily none of them were 100 Grand bars.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

If they were To’ak bars then maybe, but if they were cheap American nasty milk chocolate I wouldn't worry about it, that falls into the category of more an expense as you quite literally have to go out of your way to dump it. But I wouldn't claim it as an expense though. Just give them to walmart people they like that sort of thing.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Is this a serious question? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Is this a serious question? Asking for a friend.


I figured the 100 Grand bar would answer that.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Car Sick said:


> I figured the 100 Grand bar would answer that.


Yeah I figured which is why I went with a couple of 385 dollar To'ak chocolate bars, 'cause ain't nobody tipping with those.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Make sure ya'll report your free coffees though!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Make sure ya'll report your free coffees though!


Ha. I'm sure uber will send out a gift tax IRS form 709 if you have the barcode they sent you scanned for your "free" coffee, >>>>>after 2 pm.<<<<<


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Car Sick said:


> ...candy bars that I received as a tip on my taxes? There were 3 of them. They were king size. Luckily none of them were 100 Grand bars.


Gifts are not required to be claimed unless such gift or combination of gifts exceeds $10,000 in value from any one person during any calendar year. Gifts from winning a contest, game show, business or lottery type drawing are taxed once the value exceeds $600 in any calendar year.

Good thing that your candy bar wasn't this.









However the Nestle Corp heeded the advice from some well known tax attorneys and changed the candy bar to this one.








Notice how the dollar sign is now omitted and the comma with the three zeros is omitted also.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Gifts are not required to be claimed unless such gift or combination of gifts exceeds $10,000 in value from any one person during any calendar year. Gifts from winning a contest, game show, business or lottery type drawing are taxed once the value exceeds $600 in any calendar year.


Ok, I see what you're saying here. What you're trying to warn us about is we really ARE going to have to pay a gift tax on that bogo starbucks coffee "freebee" from uber. I mean a sugar free hazelnut latte at Starbucks is like 10 grand now right?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Is this seriously a thread.....give me a break.....give me a break.....break me off a piece of that Kit Kat bar.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Is this seriously a thread.


Have you seen some of the Uber drivers out there lately?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You should look up the word "Income" in the Internal Revenue Code. Hint, it is not under section 61.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Car Sick said:


> ...candy bars that I received as a tip on my taxes? There were 3 of them. They were king size. Luckily none of them were 100 Grand bars.


Only if you eat them. Or you can leave them on your car seat and wait for them to melt, then take a causality loss and collect a king size cleaning fee from Uber.


----------

